# U- turn



## rossiroo (29 June 2012)

I for one am very pleased that the decision not to allow public viewing of trot ups at London olympics has been changed. I wonder what Hugh Thomas thinks of this ?


----------



## npage123 (29 June 2012)

My thoughts exactly!


----------

